# [OT] router d-link e hag fastweb

## canduc17

Ho una connessione internet con fastweb; ovviamente utilizzo il loro hag ed è lui che dà l'indirizzo alla mia macchina.

Tra l'hag e il mio pc ho inserito un router d-link dsl-g624t per utilizzare il suo access point. Il problema è che l'ho resettato e non riesco più ad accedere alla sua interfaccia grafica (di solito la trovavo al 192.168.1.1) per accendere l'access point.

Ora se provo a collegarmi a questo indirizzo mi dice "pagina non raggiungibile".

Come faccio a riottenere l'interfaccia grafica oppure a configurare da shell l'accensione dell'access point?

----------

## Ic3M4n

solitamente queste trappole hanno indirizzo ip 192.168.x.1 con x = 0, 1, 2

domanda: se tu hai il tuo pc collegato a fastweb e ti viene assegnato un'indirizzo mi sembra alquanto strano che questo possa essere nel range di ip validi dal router dlink. quindi hai un problema di fondo dato dal fatto che le due reti non possono dialogare tra loro. prova a cambiare l'ip del tuo pc e metterlo nella rete corretta. quindi qualcosa tipo 192.168.x.2 con x come sopra.

----------

## canduc17

Già fatto ma non prende la linea, cioè internet non va.

L'indirizzo che mi dà lui è 37.231.59.181... ma a me va anche bene, il problema è che devo riuscire ad accendere l'access point del router, e senza interfaccia web non so come fare...

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa che o sono io che non capisco o tu che non ti spieghi bene.

se imposti l'ip del tuo pc manualmente su 192.168.1.2 riesci ad accedere all'interfaccia del router su 192.168.1.1? se lo imposti su 192.168.0.2 riesci ad accedere su 192.168.0.1?

----------

## canduc17

No, se imposto l'indirizzo della mia macchina a 192.168.1.2 non riesco tramite firefox ad aprire l'indirizzo 192.168.1.1.

----------

## codadilupo

scaricarsi il manuale del dlink  :Razz:  ?

collegare poi il dlink al pc senza passare dall'hag ^_^ ?

Coda

----------

## canduc17

il manuale ce l'ho sotto mano stampato e non mi aiuta. 

Non arrivo al router passando dall'hag...La mia connessione è:

pc ----> router d-link ----> hag ----> fastweb.

Nessuno conosce un modo per accendere l'access point da shell (se è possibile)?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ssh

----------

## canduc17

Qualche info in più magari...

----------

## codadilupo

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> il manuale ce l'ho sotto mano stampato e non mi aiuta. 
> 
> Non arrivo al router passando dall'hag...La mia connessione è:
> 
> pc ----> router d-link ----> hag ----> fastweb.
> ...

 

qui giochiamo a non capirci... tu entri nel router dall'hag perchè l'hag rilascia un ip al router e uno al tuo pc tramite l'antenna del router... il punto è che devi collegare il router al tuo pc via cavetto utp...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Qualche info in più magari...

 

Hai chiesto come ci si connette al router tramite shell ? puoi usare ssh, il tuo router ha un cuore linux. Cosa non era chiara della mia risposta ?

----------

## canduc17

@ codadilupo: la faccio più semplice:

pc <-------cavo ethernet------> router d-link <-------cavo ethernet------> hag <-------cavo ADSL------> rete telefonica.

L'access point del router non va! E non riesco ad accenderlo perchè non riesco ad accedere alla solita interfaccia web del router 192.168.1.1!

Per questo sono interessato a metodi alternativi...

@ MeMyselfAndI:Non so, qualche comando, qualche link ad howto-guide-manuali, dirmi se tramite ssh (che non ho mai usato e sò a mala pena cosa sia) riesco a sostituire in tutto e per tutto l'interfaccia web...

----------

## codadilupo

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ codadilupo: la faccio più semplice:
> 
> pc <-------cavo ethernet------> router d-link <-------cavo ethernet------> hag <-------cavo ADSL------> rete telefonica.
> 
> L'access point del router non va! E non riesco ad accenderlo perchè non riesco ad accedere alla solita interfaccia web del router 192.168.1.1!
> ...

 

?!?!? m'era parso di capire che accedessi via wireless... vabbeh... ma allora il problema è di tut'altra natura... io farei un bel reset. Il router deve essere accessibile via ip, altrimenti, anche accedendo via ssh, come pensi di riconfigurarlo  :Wink:  ?

P.S.: in ssh, in genere è sufficiente

ssh -p numero_porta utente@indirizzo_ip:/path/to/directory/

Coda

----------

## X-Act!

Il dsl-g624t è un router adsl e non ha una wan ethernet.

Se hai attaccato con un cavo utp il tuo pc as una porta del router (quelle da 1 a 4) e con un altro cavo un'altra porta del router all'hag rischi di avere due dhcp e fare parecchi casini.

Il mio consiglio è:

- scollega completamente l'hag di fastweb

- resetta il router con il bottoncino sul retro. Qualunque firmware tu abbia, di default ha il dhcp attivo.

- colleghi il tuo pc al router e ti fai dare un indirizzo da lui

- vedi in che classe sei (al 90% 192.168.1.x) e da quello deduci l'ip del router (al 90% 192.168.1.1). Il 10% che resta rappresenta i casi in cui tu abbia messo un firmware russo, australiano o qualcosa di non d-link.

- accedi al router e lo configuri

Per accedere al router puoi usare sia l'interfaccia web che il telnet (solo in alcuni casi anche ssh) ma comunque devi sapere il suo indirizzo ip.

Entrato nel router per prima cosa disabiliti il suo dhcp.

L'unico problema che hai è che nessun firmware ufficiale d-link (almeno che io sappia) ha un dhcp-client lato interno, quindi ogni volta che vorrai rientrere nella pagina del router dovrai impostare manualmente sul pc un indirizzo della sua classe. Inoltre fastweb credo ti dia al massimo 3 ip privati e non ti conviene sprecarne uno per il router.

----------

## flocchini

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Il dsl-g624t è un router adsl e non ha una wan ethernet.

 

e qui ci fermiamo purtroppo. 

Perche' con l'hag di fw devi avere un router ethernet, non adsl, quindi stai cercando di fare una cosa impossibile, al max potrei usarlo come switch (ma a che pro?) Non e' possibile convincere il tuo router a routare usando come porta di uplink una delle 4 ethernet che hai.

A meno che fw abbia cambiato completamente e non fornisca piu' gli hag per adsl, ma ne dubito

----------

## federico

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *X-Act! wrote:*   Il dsl-g624t è un router adsl e non ha una wan ethernet. 
> 
> e qui ci fermiamo purtroppo. 
> 
> Perche' con l'hag di fw devi avere un router ethernet, non adsl, quindi stai cercando di fare una cosa impossibile, al max potrei usarlo come switch (ma a che pro?) Non e' possibile convincere il tuo router a routare usando come porta di uplink una delle 4 ethernet che hai.
> ...

 

Hai esattamente ragione!

E' giusto come dici tu

----------

## gioi

Ciao, non so se ti può essere utile, ma io ho diversi ap/router/gateway Dlink sparsi per il mondo (a casa mia, casa dei miei, casa della mia ragazza, da mia sorella) e questi inconvenienti capitano spesso... ecco una piccola serie di informazioni che ti possono tornare utili...

Considera che di solito, di default, i d-link (almeno quelli che ho io), non hanno l'indirizzo (come sarebbe più logico)

192.168.X.1

ma una roba del tipo

192.168.X.100

192.168.X.200

192.168.X.50

Almeno i miei è così, in particolare:

Gli AP hanno quasi tutti 192.168.0.50

I router 192.168.1.100

i gateway 192.168.1.200

Non chiedermi perchè, ma io li ho comprati (nuovi) così...

Per fare manutenzione, quando ho problemi simili al tuo opero così:

- Li stacco "dal mondo" e li cablo direttamente ed esclusivamente al portatile (o alla linux box)

- Setto l'ip della scheda del portatile prima su 192.168.0.99 (o equivalente) e se non funziona la procedura che segue riprovo con 192.168.1.99

- lancio nmap in modalità host discovery ([url]http://insecure.org/nmap/man/man-host-discovery.html[7url]) e recupero l'ip

- mi connetto all'interfaccia web dell'ip trovato.

Se la procedura non funzionasse (perchè per esempio hai selezionato l'opzione IP dinamico, invece che statico per il router (assolutamente da sconsigliare se non si conosce almeno la classe di IP che potrebbe ricevere dall'HAG), abilito il server dhcp sulla mia linux box e mi vado a leggere che indirizzo gli viene assegnato nei log.

Spero di non essere stato troppo criptico...

PS: se per caso usi winsozz (non lo fare! non lo fare! cambia al più presto  :Very Happy: ), in luogo di nmap puoi usare Look@Lan

----------

## gioi

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Il dsl-g624t è un router adsl e non ha una wan ethernet.
> 
> Se hai attaccato con un cavo utp il tuo pc as una porta del router (quelle da 1 a 4) e con un altro cavo un'altra porta del router all'hag rischi di avere due dhcp e fare parecchi casini.
> 
> Il mio consiglio è:
> ...

 

Infatti... quello che serve è un gateway/router più che un modem router... con una porta wan e 4 porte LAN + wireless...

Oppure, se proprio devi usare un modem/router (perchè c'hai quello e lo vuoi riciclare), devi almeno disabilitare il dhcp interno... utilizzandolo come semplice switch di rete (devi anche eliminare ogni possibile regola di firewall che impedisca la propagazione dei DNS e/o del dhcp...)

----------

## X-Act!

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Perche' con l'hag di fw devi avere un router ethernet, non adsl, quindi stai cercando di fare una cosa impossibile, al max potrei usarlo come switch (ma a che pro?)

 

In realtà al massimo puoi usarlo come access-point (che poi credo sia lo scopo voluto), solo che devi assolutamente disabilitare il dhcp interno del dlink.

Ti resta solo il problema dell'accesso alla pagina di configurazione...

----------

## gioi

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   Perche' con l'hag di fw devi avere un router ethernet, non adsl, quindi stai cercando di fare una cosa impossibile, al max potrei usarlo come switch (ma a che pro?) 
> 
> In realtà al massimo puoi usarlo come access-point (che poi credo sia lo scopo voluto), solo che devi assolutamente disabilitare il dhcp interno del dlink.
> 
> Ti resta solo il problema dell'accesso alla pagina di configurazione...

 

Lo puoi usare anche come switch anche se leggermente più costoso  :Very Happy:  (uno switch 10/100 da 5 porte ormai lo paghi meno di 10€!!!!)...

----------

## flocchini

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In realtà al massimo puoi usarlo come access-point (che poi credo sia lo scopo voluto)

 

si' ma se non ci dice cosa vuole farne...   :Laughing:   Cmq si', per usarlo come ap basta conoscere gli ip del pool che fw gli ha concesso (attacca il pc in dhcp, si vede che ip assegna e tiene bono quello), se ne sceglie uno per l'AP definito staticamente e fine della storia, ovviamente il dhcp sara' quello di fw quindi assolutamente da disabilitare quello del router (ormai mero AP)

----------

## federico

 *gioi wrote:*   

> uno switch 10/100 da 5 porte ormai lo paghi meno di 10€!!!!

 

nel paese dei balocchi?

----------

## gioi

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   uno switch 10/100 da 5 porte ormai lo paghi meno di 10€!!!! 
> 
> nel paese dei balocchi?

 

Hai ragione... ho sboronato... volevo dire meno di 15€...  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte sulla baia ne ho presi due ad 8€... ed in giro per 12-14€ ne trovi a bizzeffe

tipo Questi sono due negozi di Torino... :

http://www.viruspc.it/catalogo/scheda_prodotto.asp?codProd=LANHUB0018

o

http://www.computercityhw.it/computercity/ns.asp?wci=wnsa&lng=1040&cur=3057&cid=75J1IEE3U2QA42O08819Y2033D56786X&did=489&sr=0&so=2

----------

